# Trifexis, Sentinel, Heartguard?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Most people in my area use Interceptor for their HW medication (as do I). We also carry Heartguard which is the second most popular. We have Sentinel, but I have never sold a box... ever.

I don't know of any flea and tick pills, but for topical I use Frontline Plus and we also carry Vectra 3D


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting about the vomiting... 

I've never had any problems with Sentinel. But honestly - if you live in an area with a lot of ticks and fleas, you probably need something more than Sentinel.

Our collie is on Advantage Multi (covers worms including heartworm and kills fleas). The only thing I've noticed is that it probably stings or is uncomfortable for him after application. It's not as drastic as our cat when he gets the Revolution treatment (he runs and hides for a few hours, so is probably very uncomfortable for him). <- It's why I would prefer to stay away from topicals with my golden.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

All trifexis is...is the combination of interceptor and comfortis. If u give comfortis on an empty stomach, they can vomit it up. So that is why there is a warning for trifexis. Being from the south where fleas are crazy....sentinel will not work! Atleast not for me. So trifexis covers everything Interceptor covers plus fleas. My brother just started using it and is happy with it. I still use heartgard.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We use Heartguard Plus currently. We have used Interceptor in the past. Basically, we switched vets and this vet carries and recommends Heartguard Plus. We haven't had any problems with either of them. Fleas aren't a concern for us, so we don't have a need to include that component of the meds.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm going to switch to Trifexis when the 6 month supplies of Comfortis and Iverhart I've bought run out. The same warning about vomiting is on the Comfortis boxes, and neither of my dogs have ever had any issues with it. I usually give the pill to them before their dinner.

Yes, it is more expensive per pill than Sentinel, but it's a better product, IMO, if fleas are bad in your area or your dog is flea bite allergic. It will actually kill fleas, Sentinel will just make fleas infertile when they bite, so they can't lay eggs that will make more fleas.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I am using Trifexis on my girls plus a Scalibor tick collar. Unfortunately if you need tick protection there is no pill for them, so you get to decide if you want to use a topical that gets ticks or use a collar like Scalibor or Preventic. If you are going to be using a topical flea/tick med, I'd go with Heartgard Plus or Interceptor. If ticks aren't a concern I much prefer Trifexis to Sentinel since Sentinel doesn't actually kill fleas.

As to the vomiting-yes, Trifexis (and Comfortis) occasionally causes vomiting. It is less likely if you give the pill with a meal. Supposedly, it does not appear to be a repeatable issue meaning that just because your dog vomited last month does not mean it will vomit the pill again. If your dog does vomit the pill, call your vet and they will replace the pill so you can redose the dog (the company will replace the pill to the vet).


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

We've got Izzy on Trifexis based on the vet's suggestion. The only trouble I have is getting Miss Izzy to eat it. If I cover it in peanut butter, she'll eventually eat it but it takes some work.


----------



## AllysDad (Nov 20, 2012)

*No, No, No to Trifexis!!!*

Why on earth would you give your dog a flea pesticide that you have to take orally??? Putting it in his bloodstream? Plus, the fleas have to bite the dog before they can die so if your dog is allergic to flea bites that would be a problem. I still swear by Frontline. I give it every single month and have been since My Ally came home in 2002 and I have never seen a flea...and I live in Georgia, a flea haven. Trifexis also does nothing for Ticks...which is a big deal since even one can cause big health issues.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have always used Heartguard for heartworm and in the last few years have switched to Comfortis for fleas as the other products were becoming less than effective.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We started Bear on Trifexis. The vet gave us a sample for Bears weight class to see how he does. Bear took the pill, no fuss, no muss, w/o food (ie wrapped in cheese/hot dog/PB) but shortly after lunch. No vomiting. 

I'm leery of topical flea applications b/c I'm seeing a larger percentage of the dogs I know, having severe allergic reactions to the chemicals from the topicals but not to an oral treatment. I like it. I give it once a month and I don't have to worry about not touching the puppy for fear of messing up the topical treatment. I used to give my cats advantage - but haven't for the past 6-7 years as they no longer venture outside and the risk of me bringing home fleas is minimal.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have Fannin on Trifexis and couldn't be more pleased. He has been on it since I got him as the vet highly recommended it. He has never thrown up, though I always give it to him after breakfast so the food may help.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I love Trifexis. I use it on Yukon. The pill is so much easier and cleaner than to topical stuff. Plus it does internal parasites, ticks, fleas, heartworms all in one. I like it.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

We used Sentinel last year, but after an awful 6 month stint with Demodex Mange, looked to change it up this year, our vet who has Goldens, used Trifexis, so we took his suggestion and used it this year! We just popped the pill in his food, and it was gone....!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I started my dogs on Trifexis, since Interceptor is off the market. No problems so far. 
Ticks are not around right now, so I don't have to use Frontline Plus during fall and winter.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

AllysDad said:


> the fleas have to bite the dog before they can die so if your dog is allergic to flea bites that would be a problem


Trifexis or Comfortis is actually what most veterinary dermatologists recommend for flea allergic dogs.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I have Chester on comfortis I love it at first he did throw up ONLY because the vet gave it to him on a empty stomach and then we went straight in the car and he gets car sick sometimes so that was no help. Vet gave me another pill and I gave it to Chester with food and he was fine. I plan on changing him to trifexis just because it includes the heartworm in just one pill. You don't have to deal with buying anything separate unless you have ticks in your area and over here in the city we don't.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Rain and my Chihuahua are both on Trifexis, I didn't want to use a topical treatment on Rain since during the summer she swam a lot. Trifexis works fine for them though, no issues at all


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine get Revolution and tested to TBI twice a year plus Lymes vaccinated yearly.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've always used Heartgard. They have a wonderful manufacturer's guarantee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

